
A Supreme Court Pioneer, Now Making Her Mark on Video Games - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/28/technology/sandra-day-oconnor-supreme-court-video-games.html
======
wyldfire
> The group has since released 19 free online games, along with accompanying
> lesson plans, with the idea of making civics education less about rote
> learning and more about giving middle school students an animated glimpse
> into how different branches of government and the Constitution work.

What a great idea!

~~~
douche
Reminds me a little bit of Hidden Agenda[1], the banana-republic simulator
game from back in the day. Not a terrible insight into how the State
Department worked

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hidden_Agenda_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hidden_Agenda_\(video_game\))

~~~
jugonzalez
Tropico!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropico](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropico)

------
danso
Strange to hear of famous octogenarian former politicians behind noticeable
video games lately...A few months ago, it was Donald Rumsfeld and his card
game:

[http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/rumsfelds-
game](http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/rumsfelds-game)

------
elevenfist
Having actually played this game, it is somewhat basic, and most importantly,
SINGLE PLAYER. You're not debating anyone else. Essentially think of it like
an RPG/strategy game, you create your political candidate by picking a party
(class) and issues to debate (skills). Then turn based style you pick states
to operate in, hold a rally, (direct attack), run a campaign ad, (ranged
attack) poll, and raise funding(basically turn-based combat, attack, analyze
opponent for weaknesses, heal).

It's interesting, I would've enjoyed playing it a little when I was younger
and didn't know anything about how campaigns are run.

------
x1798DE
Sandra Day O'Connor

------
kelukelugames
>Compete Civilly

Haha, how quaint.

